# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Diqka per Intranet

## kiki_gj

tung
Mundet ndokush nga ju te me ndimoj se si do te mund te beja nje lidhje te dy kompjuterave me intranet dhe qfar softweri me duhet te perdor per nje lidhje te tille.
tung

----------


## edspace

Kiki, 

Lexo forumin se kjo temë është hapur më parë.

----------

